# why is my baby constantly yelling????



## lalaorange (Jan 25, 2008)

Sooooo... my 9 month old yells probably 98% of the time she's awake. Not crying or screaming - she rarely cries, but yelling like she's a lion or something. Lots of UUUUUHHHHHHHHHH. And BABABABABA but at the TOP OF HER LUNGS! And she's been doing it for probably 7 months now.

She also shrieks at any stuffed animal or doll - she holds them in front of her face, looks at them for about 30 seconds and then just starts shrieking and buries her face in them and falls over. I've actually boxed up all her stuffed animals because I just can't take the noise.

However, she's really happy and constantly smiling, loves giving hugs and kisses, is very warm with everyone and even wants to give strangers hugs. Super outgoing, loves other kids. So at least she's smiling at me while she yelling at the top of her lungs.

I just don't know what to do to help her stop. And she has to stop because I am at my breaking point! Her Dr. thought it was from acid reflux (for the first 7 months of her life she spit up probably 45 times a day.) but that's gone now and the screaming is not. She's eating mostly solid foods, hates milk - I have to practically force her to drink it, she will only take it when she wakes up in the AM.

She is teething, but nothing ever helps - I've tried everything. (I'm past the point now of only trying natural things because I just can't take it anymore.) She sleeps through the night no problem, from 8 to 8, and takes good naps, so she's not over tired....

Any suggestions? Has anybody dealt with this? DH is gone most days from 6 AM - 8 PM for work (and when he's here he can't handle the yelling so he usually disappears to the basement), and I also have a 6 year old, and I'm just not sure how much more I can handle!


----------



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

My DD is a shrieker too. Not just at stuffed animals though, it's EVERYTHING. She's so happy when she's shrieking though, so I try not to discourage her. It's the only way she knows how to express her joy and I'm glad that she's got so much to express :]

It is hard on the ears though, I'll sympathize with you there.


----------



## Cloverhillmom (Jan 13, 2009)

My 9 moold DS does the exact same thing! Roars like a lion, yells and shrieks- all the time. He loves it! You are right though, tough on the ears







i can't help but laugh cause he has so much fun dong it. I figure it's just a phase; he's finding his voice and practicing sounds. It won't last forever.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaorange* 

She also shrieks at any stuffed animal or doll - she holds them in front of her face, looks at them for about 30 seconds and then just starts shrieking and buries her face in them and falls over. I've actually boxed up all her stuffed animals because I just can't take the noise.


lol, my DD used to do that too.
Really i think it's normal. Some kids are louder than others and she is just learning and enjoying her loud skills. She'll outgrow it... and then in 1 yr+ from now you'll read someone else's thread about their noisy baby and find yourself missing the shrieks


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

My DS does has been doing the same thing, he's been doing it so long I forgot when it first started. The first thing he learned how to do was blow raspberries, so we went through that stage, then came shrieking at the top of his lungs, now he's onto the yelling, MAMA, DADA, BABA.

For the most part he's stopped his random yelling, but whenever we play "Tickle Monster" with him, he gives out a surprised happy yell or shriek. Oh he also still does it a little bit randomly to get our attention. I think he likes keeping us on our toes.

He still blows raspberries a lot when we tell him something he doesn't want to hear, or that's how he responds to our questioning. It's annoying but cute.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

My husband has nicknamed dd "the Raptor" because of the yelling/growling/screeching noise she makes.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

My friend calls this the "pterodactyl phase". Felix is seven months and has been shrieking since he was about eight weeks old. He just loves the sound of his own voice, so I don't mind. It can be grating if I have a headache or something, but I love how happy he is while he's yelling his yells.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

When I saw the thread title I thought " she probably has a 9 month old too"

So good news, it's normal. Bad news it definitely continues for awhile, since we're nearly at 10 months and she's still going LOUD.

The shriek into the soft object thing is sooo weird, isn't it? Does your dd pick up a cloth or something and look like she's trying to rip it apart too?


----------

